# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Check out these picture's for me..Thanks!

## Bluerain

I have these left over from last year and always wondered if they are the real deal.

The source is good but hey maybe he could have been fooled.

What say you?

They both have different serial number's 11080A Date 02/2006 and 11080B Date 02/2006

The corners are squared which is a good thing from what I understand.

Click on pics to make bigger then zoom in.

Thanks

Blue

----------


## Bluerain

Listen, I JUST DROPPED THESE [email protected]#$%^&

Necks broked off clean!

Only a little spilled out .I put the rest in a syringe and in the fridge.

How long can I keep them in the syringe in the fridge before using?

Thanks : )

Blue

----------


## judge_dread

The first digit of the serial number "11080A" which is "1" should correspond with the last digit of production year...in this case these in order to be real deal they have to be made in the year 2001.So just tell us the production year not the expiration year.
For example check out this pic..this primo is "32095B" and it's production year is "2003" a good sign that is real among others.

----------


## Bluerain

Hey Jufge,

Thanks for taking the time to reply!!!

Great ,my date is 02.01 on all of them correspond with 
serial number  :AaGreen22:  

Thanks again..I thought I never get a answer!!

Can you answer this below?

Listen, I JUST DROPPED THESE [email protected]#$%^&

Necks broked off clean!

Only a little spilled out .I put the rest in a syringe and in the fridge.

How long can I keep them in the syringe in the fridge before using?

Thanks : )

Blue

----------


## judge_dread

You can keep them into the fridge for sometime...I myself keep juice in my fridge and I never had any major problem.

P.S NYC girl right?

----------


## hydroP

In the pic you showed the labels look like they have been wet or something

----------


## Bluerain

> In the pic you showed the labels look like they have been wet or something



Yes they got damp due to the weather .

BR

----------


## Bluerain

> You can keep them into the fridge for sometime...I myself keep juice in my fridge and I never had any major problem.
> 
> P.S NYC girl right?



Thanks : )

Yes..NYC Girl

BR

----------


## judge_dread

NYC the city that never sleeps....

----------


## wallycn

yeah blue those should be good, they are just like the ones I had about a year or so back, probally got them from the same place :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Primo looks good. I love that shit  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

And it is good for females too.

----------


## Bluerain

Hi Wally,

Yes ,we got it from the same guy, LOL ..I just wanted to make sure..even a source can be fooled.


Blue

----------


## powerbodybuilder

There is nothing better than Primo from Turkey  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

yes powerBB - that's true, but it's hard to get it.

----------


## Bluerain

> yes powerBB - that's true, but it's hard to get it.


I hope that's not you in that pic!

You what that guy is doing..UGH!

Where did you find that shiat?


Blue

----------


## powerbodybuilder

That is MichaelCC in the pic. He is 500lbs  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Hey Bluerain, you are one of the rare girls on the picture area. I am happy your with us on here  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

u r in danger here bluerain there is a LOT of testosterone up in here  :1welcome:  
i don't want to call it in "danger"  :Evil2:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Hey Bluerain, you are one of the rare girls on the picture area. I am happy your with us on here


 We are all happy she is here with us in the steroid pictures fourm. 
Sorry Bluerain, some of us live in this fourm. Do visit more often. :7up: 
We need more members like you here. Good luck with that primo...

----------


## Seajackal

Female members are an ambassadour to this forum, I'm glad that you've
joined this area too Bluerain!  :7up:

----------


## Bluerain

I'm usually in the HGH forum.

Thanks guys!!

Blue

----------


## juicy_brucy

do return

----------


## MichaelCC

> That is MichaelCC in the pic. He is 500lbs


yeah, that's me - 500 lbs of pure "good shape" muscles  :Smilie:

----------


## roids33

hey im about to use test enathanate and sus 250 which best way to take this

----------


## judge_dread

> hey im about to use test enathanate and sus 250 which best way to take this


Wrong topic man!

----------


## Duster

i think youll get more responses in the steriod question forum....go to the very bottom and look through them all

----------

